# Photography Job Database



## manaheim (May 27, 2008)

I'm getting to the point where I have enough activity that I want to keep a job log with each of my running jobs, what state they are in, key information (such as location, contacts for the shoot, special requests, etc.)

I COULD (and in fact started to) write up a PHP/MySQL app, but I reeeeeeeeeeally would rather just use something off the shelf if such a beast exists.

Anyone have any experiences, good or bad?


----------



## *Mike* (May 27, 2008)

Excel can be your friend.  But, for a commercial app aimed at photogs we'd need to know what type of photography you're doing.  Commercial shoots with usage agreements are very different from shooting 5 year old's birthdays...


----------



## manaheim (May 28, 2008)

Well, I was hoping to find something fairly generic, but that may not be practical.

I'm primarily doing commercia real estate at the moment.


----------



## sfaribault (May 28, 2008)

What about using Access ?

Steve


----------



## Village Idiot (May 29, 2008)

sfaribault said:


> What about using Access ?
> 
> Steve


 
+1

Give me $500 and 10 minutes and I can have you a nice database.


----------



## manaheim (May 29, 2008)

Access really annoys me.  Unfortunately I'm an IT guy and a SW developer, so I'm used to how "real" databases behave... Access makes me really jump through hoops to do things that I have no problem doing on my own, while making it super easy to do some other stuff...

I dunno. Maybe I should go look at it again.  I've used it quite a bit in some of my past lives... I hate not having it web based though.

Ick.

Just the thought of using access makes me feel dirty.  LOL  I think I need to go take a hot shower.


----------



## Village Idiot (May 29, 2008)

manaheim said:


> Access really annoys me. Unfortunately I'm an IT guy and a SW developer, so I'm used to how "real" databases behave... Access makes me really jump through hoops to do things that I have no problem doing on my own, while making it super easy to do some other stuff...
> 
> I dunno. Maybe I should go look at it again. I've used it quite a bit in some of my past lives... I hate not having it web based though.
> 
> ...


 
Access is quick, simple, and based on the .NET architecture, which means it's compatible with pretty much every other windows office program and all the other bells and whistles that come about with VBA.

Where I work, we have limited access as to what we can put on the network, but since we have access, we can make our own programs. I made an access DB that you can run with a .bat file that changes the user's screen resolution when they log in. That way the technically inept people don't have to call me when the person using their computer on the other shift changes their screen resolution but doesn't put it back.

I dunno...just an example. You can even use it in conjunction with outlook to send e-mails automatically and other stuff. It's pretty powerful for being so simple.


----------

